# Recommendations on non clogging Top feed irrigation systems (organic)



## trichnut (Mar 5, 2009)

I want to do a hempy bucket system with a dripper. im thinking a drip ring would be good. But im not sure what all my options are.  ( I dont want drippers clogging on me)
I also want to make sure that there will be even flow to all the drip sites. im looking to do anywhere from 36-72 sites.  Any design suggestions?


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Mar 5, 2009)

This is what I would do, just  my $.02.

Objective: Make a 'ring' style drip system.

Materials: (for one unit)


About 60" of 1/2" black vinyl irrigation tubing


About 60" of 1/4" black vinyl irrigation tubing (vinyl cause it is way more pliable than the black plastic tubing)


1 1/2" Barbed TEE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






5 1/4" 1/2 GPH Drippers (not the inline ones) These ones are cleanable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





5 1/4" Barbed Connector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Using the 1/2" tee and the and the 1/2" tubing, form a loop (to the diameter of your choice). Connect both ends of the tube to the ends of the tee that are 180* apart. The barb on the tee will be the supply line from the pump.

Using a drip irrigation punch tool, punch 5 holes on the inside of the 1/2" hose diameter. Then place one 1/4" connector in each hole with a short piece of the 1/4" vinyl tubing (a few inches should be good). Finally place the drippers on the end of the 1/4" tubing.

The drippers that are shown there are cleanable (and probably a special order thing cause I have never seen those at a home depot), however, I am currently using the regular end drippers from home depot and have never had a single clogging issue. That is not to say that may some day clog up, the vinyl tubing is very forgiving and they are easy to pop out and either replace or blast a little air though to clean.

With decent, non defective drippers you should have even flow even if you have 100 drippers on 100 feet of irrigation line. The pump (if it's specifications permit) will keep your main supply line full of water thus each dripper will emit 1/2 gallon per hour (or whatever flow rate you choose).

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive got what Diablos got as well. The drippers were cheap, I think it was about 1.50 for a pack of 5, and 100 pack was 20.00, so if it did get to be a problem, they could just be replaced.  (these can not be cleaned)

They also had "adjustable drippers" for .5 - 2gph, and they could be taken apart to be cleaned as well, but they were about nearly 2bucks a peice.

I am gonna flush mine with clean water everyonce in awhile, and that should rid yourself of any build up id imagine.

Oh, and do what he says about the vinyl tubing.  I got the plastic stuff, and mannnn is it stiff.  Ill be switching over if my setup gets any bigger for sure.


----------



## glyph (Mar 7, 2009)

Aqua Shuttle Unit. #706115 $38 from Sunlight Supply.


or the D.I.Y. setup diablo's on about sounds as good as you'd need. it's really the same deal, either you can build it yourself, which is great and feels great being such a part of things or you can buy a system that's already done for you. cost is usually almost the same in D.I.Y vs prefab gear. if you've got tools you can sometimes just build what you need from what you have, nothing to purchace, i do like some prefab sh*t like waterfarms, cloners ect.. but i've buit most of the same sh*t myself at some point or other. it's really about do it or buy it, the cost is gonna out, neither is more or less, innit?
peace & bless.


----------



## glyph (Mar 7, 2009)

ps. there are more systems on the market out there, that's just a good one i know of. it can be used as a mister for clones/aeroponics or a drip system.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw some drip systems online that were going for the same price I put my whole grow setup together, including my lights, tray, bucket and pump.

Just make it, its easy, took me 30 mins to set up my drip lines, and I know how it works, how to fix it, and I can expand it as needed. Prefab comes with support/warranty, but looks like there is more than enough of that around here, and you probably dont wnat to explain to them your issues, heh.

(not to knock you glyph, ive been browsin the forums today, and sound quite accomplished.)

I ran 1/2inch tubing around my box, and punched holes in it where I wanted a drip site. (they sell the punch where the tubes are, mine was like $2) Then, I put 1/4 two sided connectors into it.  From there, ran 1/4 piping up each to .5gph drippers.  I was worried about back pressure, so I just put the end back into the bucket, above the water line.  Figured this would airrate the water, and recycle the unused water.  Im growing in rockwool, and its high porus, so I was going to water for 30 mins, to saturte just barely, and any runoff goes to a waste bucket.  Water that didnt hit the plants never sees light or air.  As plants drink more, I can increase the frequency of watering.  If it really gets outta hand, I can just snap on 1gph drippers, or larger.

I havent had any issues with it being equal on all of them, but I only have 9 sights right now.  If you connect your pump to PVC, you can make a large length of PVC to run the length of them, then run 1/2 tubing from those, and do as above. Youd have a lot more connectors though, and that would increase the costs.  Maybe 8 T connectors, and tons of hose connectors, and hose clamps.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is an old thread of mine that shows my method of top feeding.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24853


----------

